# Tips for choosing an Engagement Ring



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

Choosing an engagement ring is an important thing to do. When you have decided to take the next step in your relationship and propose to the love of your life, choosing the right engagement ring can be a stressful business.
Here are five tips to help you choose the perfect ring.

A) The jeweler is as important as the ring.
B) Look at the jewelry she wears everyday.
C) Consider your price range.
D) Choose the right diamond.
E) Back up your purchase.

Hope this tips will help [email protected]

Regards


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Let her choose the ring.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

What good advice! Thank you!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

That definitely covers the obvious but I have to agree with letting her as another solid option, if it's within means


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mcamacho said:


> I have to agree with letting her as another solid option, if it's within means


I gulped, but never regretted it. Countless proud and loving smiles says it all.


----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Hope you have many happy years togerther!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothing says psychotic crazy in love more than purchasing one of the world's most incredibly marked up items, and spending at least several months salary which would - if the party were sane - be a good chunk of change toward later purchase of a home.

Buy the stone(s) loose, in Antwerp, not Amsterdam. You can purchase a setting there, too, or wait to find one once at home. Have the stones set at home. -- in the States, anyway, loose stones, when you return from abroad, are duty free... ditto a necklace without a catch, oddly enough.

You will have a bigger and better quality stone, have gotten to go to Europe, and spent the same, or have still saved money over a direct purchase from any reputable Jeweler elsewhere.

BTW: the Birthstone for April is now Diamond. until the late 1800's it was Jasper (bloodstone) a very pretty low cost semiprecious stone. It was a consortium of Jewelers who revised that to Diamond, because there are so many April born.

This is ALL BUSINESS, and Has Nothing To Do With Romance.

Diamonds are very pretty crystals....


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I will agree with PetrB (gasp); that a diamond is now compulsory for marriage is the greatest achievement of corporate marketing ever... on behalf of the _De Beers_ conglomerate. Show your love goes beyond capitalist shallowness by *not* buying a diamond ring...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Plastic rings take longer to decompose


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember in one 'flashback' episode of 'The Simpsons' a young Homer (who had hair!) put a donut on Marge's finger as a defacto engagment ring. Appropriate since he was working in a donut shop at the time (but she quickly took it off since it was hot and was starting to burn her finger). A 'classic moment?' Can't find a picture on the net though.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Can't find a picture on the net though.


As always, you butter us up and then fail to deliver the goods.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Sid James said:


> I remember in one 'flashback' episode of 'The Simpsons' a young Homer (who had hair!) put a donut on Marge's finger as a defacto engagment ring. Appropriate since he was working in a donut shop at the time (but she quickly took it off since it was hot and was starting to burn her finger). A 'classic moment?' Can't find a picture on the net though.


I think I've seen that one...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're going to give an engagement ring, preferably you would mine the stone with your bare hands and forge the ring in the fires of the earth's mantle. Since when is going to the jewellery store and laying out some green any indication of love and passion? At the very least, the ring should be designed by the one who offers it and commissioned to a craftsman.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This seems to be very interesting. What can I buy for 5$... Ok, let's say 10$!!!!!!! Max. 16.99$

Martin, willing to buy her a new ring


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

It depends...With this money you could buy a ring for yourself, but not for your fingertip.


:tiphat:

Nikolai


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

My husband went out and bought a massive diamond ring when we got engaged. He didn't consult me.

I HATE massive diamond rings. Now I look at it and think wistfully of all the opera DVDs I could buy with the money it cost.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

aha... nice tips. I will remember it well if I ever need to choose the engagement ring again (hopefully *she* won't reading this page...)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

We didn't have money. We bought just silver rings. He have been very happily married for 35 years, we keep the same ring. Of course I bought many other rings afterwards. I won't say here, but beautiful rings with beautiful stones... But nobody asked about that. End of story.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> aha... nice tips. I will remember it well if I ever need to choose the engagement ring again (hopefully *she* won't reading this page...)


She won't *be* reading this page, you mean? You never know! LOL.

Martin


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think it should be their choice for the obvious reason that I don't think (s)he should know you are going to propose. My other half spent a lot of time having my ring made and I love it more because it was chosen by him for me. 

I doubt I would have chosen a ring as nice if I'm honest. I am not daring enough to go for what I would really want I would have to consult my Mother etc and you can't put a price on the surprise it really is fun!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> My husband went out and bought a massive diamond ring when we got engaged. He didn't consult me.
> 
> I HATE massive diamond rings. Now I look at it and think wistfully of all the opera DVDs I could buy with the money it cost.


I don't know how long you've been married but, assuming that you have progressed beyond the honeymoon stage, wouldn't Mr Mamascarlatti be happy to substitute your current ring with one more to your liking, thus releasing cash? As others have pointed out, the ring is only a symbol - not the real thing...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I don't know how long you've been married but, assuming that you have progressed beyond the honeymoon stage, wouldn't Mr Mamascarlatti be happy to substitute your current ring with one more to your liking, thus releasing cash? As others have pointed out, the ring is only a symbol - not the real thing...


I think he would be very upset, actually, even after 20 years of marriage. This is one I have to keep to myself. Luckily he hates opera so he won't be reading this!!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Seening said:


> Choosing an engagement ring is an important thing to do. When you have decided to take the next step in your relationship and propose to the love of your life, choosing the right engagement ring can be a stressful business.
> Here are five tips to help you choose the perfect ring.
> 
> A) The jeweler is as important as the ring.
> ...


I have only one advice: make sure your prenuptial agreement states what happens in the event of divorce if you want the ring!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I have only one advice: make sure your prenuptial agreement states what happens in the event of divorce if you want the ring!


What if it's a cheapo? I'm sure I'd follow *Mamascarlatti* and have the CDs/DVDs signed over to me in the event of divorce.

*Edit*:

And our pianos!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually, forget the diamond ring. Just buy her _The Ring_ by Wagner.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Actually, forget the diamond ring. Just buy her _The Ring_ by Wagner.


Buy her Der Ring and keep it for yourself. Perfect.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I have only one advice: make sure your prenuptial agreement states what happens in the event of divorce if you want the ring!


Nah...the dog is more important...they always end up fighting over the dog. Forget the ring, or the kids, or the house. So put the dog in the pre nup agreement - which are enforceable in the USA but not Down Under, I think?...



Couchie said:


> As always, you butter us up and then fail to deliver the goods.


Well I'm not a deliveryman or courier. & my name is not Siegfried, I DON'T HAVE A RING...or 'THE' Ring (but I do have a donut like Homer :lol...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Whatever ring you choose, be sure to give her the correct one up front. I gave my bride to be the small wedding band, thinking I was supposed to save the one with the big diamonds for the wedding! When I told my sister, she screamed, "You idiot--you gave her the wrong one!" I tore back over to my fiancee's house and had to humbly swap them. Now that I think about, this post might belong in the "Bloopers" thread!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Whatever ring you choose, be sure to give her the correct one up front. I gave my bride to be the small wedding band, thinking I was supposed to save the one with the big diamonds for the wedding! When I told my sister, she screamed, "You idiot--you gave her the wrong one!" I tore back over to my fiancee's house and had to humbly swap them. Now that I think about, this post might belong in the "Bloopers" thread!


These are the perils of not watching chick flicks as a guy. :lol:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Why is marriage like a three ring circus ? First, there's the engagement ring,
then the wedding ring, and then suffering !











:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I gave my fiancee a simple ring that cost like 40 dollars. No diamonds or anything. She hates those kinds of things and didn't even care if I got her a ring. I ended up getting something customized with an engraving. I normally think engravings are cheesy, but I decided to try it out. It isn't even written in the Latin alphabet and is foreign poetry A) Because it was something she liked a lot B) I know she finds it aesthetically pleasing. In the end, I did something cheap and more personal than a diamond ring, which I consider a success. Her mother actually stole the ring for awhile, not realising what it was, because she really liked it herself. Oh well. I doubt we're going to have a wedding, either.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fools! You must make it of _mithril_ mined by dwarves in Khazad-dûm, and forge it in the very Cracks of Doom! Only then will it be truly meaningful.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Another thing - how many people would get married to the march from Lohengrin if they knew the story?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

So, as I said earlier, Homer Simpson gave Marge a donut instead of a diamond ring. Here are other 'creative' options:

- Hoola Hoop









- Quoits









- Fruitloops









- Calimari rings (yum!)









- Horror movie 'The Ring'


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Calamari would be a definite "I do" for me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

FRUIT LOOPS! Definitely.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Public art to give to your beloved.

'Bonds of Friendship' sculpture in Sydney. Looks like a turd to me, but maybe its just me? (sorry, image to big, click link below)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_nbzgWbdhb...DU/YwqccW5moCY/s1600/sydney+and+Manly+010.JPG

Brick Pit Ring piece at Olympic site in Homebush, Sydney - like a roller coaster turned on its side? (click for image)
http://www.ttw.com.au/Gallery/PublicBuildings/images/25_WZ2Q6191.jpg

Artsy fartsy public 'performance art' piece - doing a nude ring in front of Munich Opera House, for Wagner's epic operafest. As long as the bods are not as hot as your beloved, and you don't perve at them, you'll be safe.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> FRUIT LOOPS! Definitely.


I'll keep that in mind for you, MV.


----------



## Nadia (Jul 29, 2012)

I want a BIG BIG diamond!!!!
And a husband that can buy me one...


----------

